# Kindle Sleeves by Sakizome on Etsy



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

I just received a custom Kindle sleeve made by Sakizome on Etsy.
http://www.etsy.com/shop/sakizome
I ordered parchment newspaper print, with a zipper, and large enough to hold my Kindle in its M-Edge Go! case.
Sakizome made my sleeve the same day and shipped it right out.
It had to come the whole way from Singapore, so it took about a week and-a-half to get here.
Love it!
Check it out...


----------



## eldereno (Dec 27, 2009)

Very cool!!!!!!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

blazfglori said:


> I just received a custom Kindle sleeve made by Sakizome on Etsy.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/sakizome
> I ordered parchment newspaper print, with a zipper, and large enough to hold my Kindle in its M-Edge Go! case.
> Sakizome made my sleeve the same day and shipped it right out.
> ...


How absolutely clever! Love it!


----------



## JCBeam (Feb 27, 2009)

blazfglori said:


> I just received a custom Kindle sleeve made by Sakizome on Etsy.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/sakizome
> I ordered parchment newspaper print, with a zipper, and large enough to hold my Kindle in its M-Edge Go! case.
> Sakizome made my sleeve the same day and shipped it right out.
> ...


Is your Kindle in a case or is that a skin? I see some hint of a color on your Kindle?


----------



## TechBotBoy (Jan 25, 2010)

Looks great - but how protective is it?  Could you drop it on pavement without damage to the Kindle?  (Not that I'm planning to do that of course, but slip happens! ) 

                    - Tbb


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

blazfglori said:


> I just received a custom Kindle sleeve made by Sakizome on Etsy.
> http://www.etsy.com/shop/sakizome
> I ordered parchment newspaper print, with a zipper, and large enough to hold my Kindle in its M-Edge Go! case.
> Sakizome made my sleeve the same day and shipped it right out.
> ...


I love yours I would like one like it


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

JCBeam said:


> Is your Kindle in a case or is that a skin? I see some hint of a color on your Kindle?


It's in an M-Edge Go! leather case.


----------



## blazfglori (Feb 18, 2010)

TechBotBoy said:


> Looks great - but how protective is it? Could you drop it on pavement without damage to the Kindle? (Not that I'm planning to do that of course, but slip happens! )
> 
> - Tbb


No, you couldn't drop it on the ground. LOL!
It's protective in the way of keeping stuff from getting on it.
I basically just wanted a neat little pouch to store my Kindle in.
If you want something that you can drop onto the ground (if that should happen...I've accidentally dropped mine onto my living room floor), I recommend the M-Edge Go! leather cover that I have on mine.
It keeps my Kindle securely hinged and strapped in, and has padding as well.


----------



## phantomsmom (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks for the link - I ordered the Alice In Wonderland sleeve that will fit my Kindle in it's Oberon - will post pictures when it arrives!  I too was looking more for a sleeve that would protect my case in my bag with all the other stuff.

Jeri in PA


----------



## angelad (Jun 19, 2009)

Ha, that's something new and interesting.


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I just received two beautiful sleeves from this lady for my K3.  They are fantastic.  Not only that, but Sakizome wraps them beautifully in pink tissue paper and ribbon, and includes a handwritten personally addressed note, and a cute book postcard.

They fit perfectly!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I just received two beautiful sleeves from this lady for my K3. They are fantastic. Not only that, but Sakizome wraps them beautifully in pink tissue paper and ribbon, and includes a handwritten personally addressed note, and a cute book postcard.
> 
> They fit perfectly!


Do they fit with a cover?


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

I believe you could contact her and ask as she makes them for all different devices. I just wanted a sleeve. She is great at communicating.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka said:


> I believe you could contact her and ask as she makes them for all different devices. I just wanted a sleeve. She is great at communicating.


Thank you


----------



## julip (Jul 22, 2009)

I got 2 open top sleeves from Sakizome about a month ago, newspapers fabric for my iPad in a JAVOedge, and travel stories for my KDX in an Oberon. I agree how wonderful this seller is! She replies quickly and is so accommodating. As Pushka mentioned, her packaging is so thoughtful and beautiful, with a handwritten note. I sent her the measurements for each one and she made them perfectly. I had also seen an article in one of her listings about 'dog people' that I wanted to have included on my iPad sleeve, and she happily cut the fabric to include it on mine.

Here's a link to my sleeves:
http://www.kboards.com/index.php/topic,31183.msg578873.html#msg578873

I hadn't seen this thread before, so Pushka, thanks for waking it up! I love the sleeves with the red zippers. I may have to get another one for K3!


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

Anxiously awaiting my first Kindle! Now for the silly question......... I have ordered a cover so do I need a sleeve also?


----------



## AnelaBelladonna (Apr 8, 2009)

Jazzys Mom said:


> Anxiously awaiting my first Kindle! Now for the silly question......... I have ordered a cover so do I need a sleeve also?


You have come to the right place! Not only do you need several sleeves but you will need several more covers, Kindle friendly purses, different attachable lights, travel bags and skins!


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

AnelaBelladonna said:


> You have come to the right place! Not only do you need several sleeves but you will need several more covers, Kindle friendly purses, different attachable lights, travel bags and skins!


I agree


----------



## Jazzys Mom (Aug 31, 2010)

Lol - Hubby is in trouble!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Here are some pictures of the K3 sleeves I received yesterday:









Inside the sleeve is a lovely quilted fabric.


----------



## Anne (Oct 29, 2008)

Pushka said:


> Here are some pictures of the K3 sleeves I received yesterday:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting the pics. I love your sleeves


----------



## den (Jan 1, 2010)

"I ordered parchment newspaper print, with a zipper, and large enough to hold my Kindle in its M-Edge Go! case.
Sakizome made my sleeve the same day and shipped it right out."

Hi blazfglori, I like your idea. What dimensions did you tell Sakizome to make your bag? I'd like to ask her to make me a similar bag in another pattern.


----------

